# Mbp



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 25, 2020)

Anyone else’s mbp department like 4 days behind?  All do’s in use and max number of flex ins and still waaaaay behind.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Oct 26, 2020)

Nope.  My DC ordered an abundance of order pickers and a stupid amount of mass hires.  Not only are the seasoned people being cross trained but the new people have been trained on 3 different pit's. Order pickers RC's and tugger.  If they pick everything up right away they are quickly put on a reach.  We honestly need to replace all the fatties on GPM that aren't capable of anything but staying wedged in a triple.  Always using ear plugs as an excuse as why they didn't answer their radio to move pallets for anyone that actually does hands on work.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Oct 27, 2020)

FrankM0421 said:


> Nope.  My DC ordered an abundance of order pickers and a stupid amount of mass hires.  Not only are the seasoned people being cross trained but the new people have been trained on 3 different pit's. Order pickers RC's and tugger.  If they pick everything up right away they are quickly put on a reach.  We honestly need to replace all the fatties on GPM that aren't capable of anything but staying wedged in a triple.  Always using ear plugs as an excuse as why they didn't answer their radio to move pallets for anyone that actually does hands on work.


Dayum... and I thought we had a high turnover rate.  Sky must be the limit for your DC.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 27, 2020)

I think our MBP dept fell behind a bit, but not to that extreme.
We’ve also hired A LOT in the past couple of months, probably almost doubled our staff. It’s to the point that I don’t think max-ot is even an option, there’s just not enough equipment. (Even including the new equipment)


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 27, 2020)

InboundDCguy said:


> I think our MBP dept fell behind a bit, but not to that extreme.
> We’ve also hired A LOT in the past couple of months, probably almost doubled our staff. It’s to the point that I don’t think max-ot is even an option, there’s just not enough equipment. (Even including the new equipment)


I think our mbp department will be in max ot next week. Our dc has hired hundreds of employees, and boy has tss stayed busy. Mbp is so far behind they will feel they have to call max just to show hq they are trying. I heard rumblings that someone from hq is in building this week observing a d seeing if they need to pull the plug on new methods.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 28, 2020)

I was wrong, they’re further behind than I thought. Must’ve been one hell of a drop last week.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Oct 28, 2020)

When they tell us how many we hired and how many of those got termed and what our retention rate is compared to last year, it just makes me laugh on the inside.  Between covid and HQ taking the hiring process from us, I really feel that metric is HQ's metric now and not ours anymore.  Don't give me lemons and ask me to make apple pie... i.e.  not happening.


----------



## Great (Oct 28, 2020)

My mbp is staying updated. Packers are getting n.s. and vle everyday. Than again they hired 75 packers.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 28, 2020)

I heard from an mbp tm that they are like 4 days behind and are in max next week. I’m sure I’ll be flexed over all week again.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Oct 29, 2020)

Entire building was 4 days behind.

We get 200+ call ins Per day.  And a good chunk of people on loa for corona concerns.

We are on double ot but we see at most 3 people on ot per work week.

Its a freaking joke.  No one is held accountable.  People with more than 1,000 hours accountable still have a job.  People working at 20%.

Got 2 new hires.  One worked 1 day and quit the other one lasted 2 weeks as our bathroom buddy (meaning he literally stopped working and went to the bathroom every 10 minutes)

I'm just waiting for covid to shutdown our warehouse.
99% of teamamtes have the required face mask either wrapped around an arm or under the chin.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Nov 11, 2020)

Johnyj7657 said:


> Entire building was 4 days behind.
> 
> We get 200+ call ins Per day.  And a good chunk of people on loa for corona concerns.
> 
> ...


Hey you and I must work in the same place!  70k drops & 80k rollovers!  One batch two batch three batch four, but we're ever gonna auto-combine no more! Fun times!  Pretty soon our building will require masks AND orange vests to enter because everyone will be new hires!  Living the dream in the Matrix over here!


----------



## Hal (Nov 12, 2020)

Nah. We're all caught up here. Packers get at least half their shifts VLE'd. Some keys are sending home 10-15 a day to still be overstaffted


----------

